# Walther PPQ M2 pros and cons



## mark3885 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm about to pull the trigger so to speak on a new PPQM2. Tell me your pros and cons of this gun. The good the bad and the ugly is what I'm looking for .


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Pros: Great trigger, great ergonomics, short reset and very accurate.

Cons: Great trigger and short reset (could be an issue for carry and I've heard of people having unintentional double taps), limited after-market options as compared to guns like Glock


I like the PPQ but chose a new Walther P99 AS over it for carry because of the decocker. Also, I will probably still get a PPQ down the line but I will go for the M1 version because these paddles are nice plus the M1 mags and P99 mags are interchangeable.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the PPQ is a fine gun. It has a very good trigger, the ergonomics are excellent, and it is a very reliable weapon by all accounts. I actually had this gun on my next to buy list until I handled the HK VP9. I don't think the trigger on the VP9 is any better, but it is different. 

The take up on the PPQ is longer than it is on the VP9, and I prefer the shorter take up. Also, the ergonomics on the VP9 seemed to fit my hand a little better than the PPQ, but again, I think the ergonomics are excellent on the PPQ. The one thing I do like better about the PPQ is that it is slightly shorter; however, it has a slightly higher bore axis than the VP9, and I prefer that over the length. I found the reset to be as quick on one as the other, and both have a slight bit of creep before the break, but both have an extremely crisp break. 

I would say handle both side by side, and if you can shoot them both side by side, I think you could benefit from that greatly. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with the PPQ. I find it to be strictly a personal preference on slight differences, and I just preferred the VP9. Prior to that, I really was not a HK fan, for what that is worth.


----------

